# Broken rib, bruised kidney, very bruised muscles



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I was gapping a rail and the nose of my board clipped the rail at takeoff sending me completely out of control. I fell maybe 15 feet down and 30 feet out and the left side of my lower back took the brunt of the fall, but my neck also whipped and slammed my head onto the surface.. good thing I was wearing a helmet. It was -2 degrees at the time so the surface was hard.

this is my first broken rib ever and yeah, it sucks. I'm currently at work spaced out on painkillers and muscle relaxers, pounding coffee to be able to function.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn, that sucks for sure. + Vibes go out to you. Take it easy on yourself and you should be ready for some slushy spring laps. :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

broken ribs are a bitch. it will be 4 weeks before you feel normal. the first 4 days or so, every day feels worse than the previous day. On day 4 or 5, it starts to feel better.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got healed from a broken rib from Christmas week.. it hurt like a bitch. Doesnt hurt at all anymore except when my son sat on my chest and the pressure reminded me of it. Couldnt cough and sneezing about made me wet my pants. Just pray you dont get the hiccups!


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Ouch, and my local resort just built a massive gap to box, now you got me thinking twice


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

I've broken 2-3 ribs on 3 different occasions but never on a snowboard. Been really lucky, I've been riding for 14 years, never worn a helmet, taken some really nasty spills and diggers and have never sustained a serious injury other than a broken nose and a couple bruised tailbones. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes. I have a back to back 5-day session coming up March 1, so I'm probably going to take it easy until then and hope I'm good.



david_z said:


> the first 4 days or so, every day feels worse than the previous day. On day 4 or 5, it starts to feel better.


This is entirely accurate. I did it Sunday and didn't go to the doc until Tuesday as it felt worse than it did Monday. Wednesday sucked even more and though it still sucked Thursday, I went to work. Yesterday, my range of motion became better and today it feels much better. Friends have been sending me texts today about the sick time they're having... BLAH, BLAH, BLAH HUMBUG!  

Hope I'm ready by March.........


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The nice thing, in march, it will just be be pain :cheeky4:


----------

